# DIY filter Housing and Co2 reactor



## Barbara Turner (31 Jan 2019)

Has anyone made a homemade filter housing, I keep  wondering about making one inspired by ADA design, but from blue 200mm acylic tube and get all the additional parts laser cut similar two the calcium reactors they use on marine tanks. 



 

 

 
 I already use an external pump, possibly make two and use the second as a Co2 reactor.  

Biggest thing that's putting me off is the crazy price everyone seems to want to charge for extruded acylic pipe.


----------



## zozo (8 Feb 2019)

You could try clear PVC tube that's a tad cheaper.

With pvc you also can use standard sized  couplings and hose connectors.. I once made a simple smal canister filter from 50mm pvc pipe.

This is the only picture i have of it. I no longer use it, it's replaced with a hob. But it always worked like a charme.




The only thing was with this design i needed to clamp it verticaly to the cabinet. And that was a rather noisy solution.. Also could have used a t coupling and a screw cap instead at the bottom. Than it could stand on the screw cap on a foam pad.

That's what i would do, skip the eastitics if its in a cabinet anyways and skip the expensive laser cutter. All you need can be found in a hardware store or pond shop if you make it from PVC. Pond shops might sell clear pvc by the metre.. Tee's, couplings and flanges etc. in standard sizes are avaiable.

In some pond shops you might find ready made solutions like these canister filters for water treatment.. They are not that expensive. I've seen people making co² reactors from it, filling it with those plastic bioballs. I would definitively do  a search and a price comparance with DIY. I guess its hard to beat to diy it cheaper.




But than you need to drill a hole to connect the co² tubing.. Als not that exciting. For 6mm tube connectors look in the pneumatic industry, for example the 4/6mm x M5 hose connector with O-ring. Than drill a 4.2 mm hole tap M5 thread and screw in the connector, it sealed by the gasket on the connector.


----------



## Zeus. (8 Feb 2019)

APS EF2 'cheap as chips'


----------



## zozo (8 Feb 2019)

Zeus. said:


> APS EF2 'cheap as chips'



Hmm that looks suspiciously simular to SunSun equipment..  
www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=200038002&initiative_id=AS_20190207234453&SearchText=sunsun

Via China even a tad cheaper, looks like APS simply changed the Dollar sign with GBP sign.


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2019)

A few year old now but I made a DIY reactor that worked extreamly well in a 200l tank and 1200lph
There is a complete thread in my signature links...


----------



## Barbara Turner (8 Feb 2019)

QUOTE="foxfish, post: 551625, member: 3574"]DIY reactor that worked extreamly[/QUOTE]

Looks very effective,  just running a canister filter housing after my quanvee inline co2 diffuser might make a big difference. I really want to tidy the whole setup at the same time.
Be nice to get a setup that maximise flow with built in heater, co2 reactor..

In the short term I attacked my broken ehiem filter with a dremel and angle grinder and cut alot of the internals ducting away.
It probably doubled the flow in the tank... Just a shame I can't increase the size of the 12mm inlets and outlet to 16mm
Heres my current setup..



The sun sun prefilters are certainly cheap I've just seen them for sale at £13 including postage and media, just a shame there not a bit taller.

I did come across the XL-804w I need to check the sizes of my 50w jebao sump pump.



https://www.openchinacart.com/supermall/24675550533


I also came across some nice stainless cooking containers, looking down the sizes they all look a bit short and fat.




*φ300×170mm* *10L
φ300×230mm* *15L*
*φ300×310mm* *20L
φ300×380mm* *25L*
*φ300×520mm* *35L*
*φ450×330mm 50L

I still don't think any of these solutions are going to get close to what I could do with getting some parts machined and laser cut. Even if it's going to take a little longer. *


----------

